# Platinum/Sandy blonde?



## glam8babe (Aug 13, 2007)

I have naturally dark blonde hair and i get highlights about 3 times a year to make it more blonde looking... anyway ive ALWAYS wanted platinum blonde hair like hugh hefners girlfriend Holly or maybe along the lines of Bridget [abit darker] Im only 17 and i dont want my hair ruined by the time im like 20.

Do you think i could keep it in top condition if i get my hair bleached/dyed if i use good products etc?

also i have really long hair and if it gets ruined ill DIE if it gets ruined and i have to get it chopped off, i never get my hair cut i just get it trimmed 3-4 times per year.

Im also using sunbeds and tanning when the weathers nice to get more brown because i think i'd look silly being pale with bright blonde hair! lol

please help! or if you know any good suggestions ohh and i'd get this done at the hairdressers because IMHO i dont trust home dying kits or whatever they are called

ooh and if i did bleach/dye my hair would the highlighted parts turn yellow?

and last thing lol... how often do you think id have to get my roots done? my hair grows pretty fast but i dont wanna dye/bleach it too much to ruin it


----------



## zaralovesmac (Aug 13, 2007)

I think it all depends on the condition of your hair.If you have pretty good hair to begin with,then go for it.Platinum blonde hair can look really cool if you get it done professionally and go for a shade of blonde that compliments your skin tone.I've toyed with going down the whole bleaching route but every hairdresser I went to wouldn't let me because I have quite dry hair and basically bleach would turn my hair to straw,so I'm sticking with highlights for the time being.I'm guessing you're already quite light so going for the all over colour would be very possible for you.As for the bleach turning your highlights yellow,a good colour technician will prevent that happening.And as for your roots..considering you're naturally dark blonde,maybe you'd get away with not having to have your roots done so often.In any case you should talk to your stylist before you do anything too drastic!Good luck!


----------



## Ambi (Aug 13, 2007)

I have naturally platinum blonde hair but I sometimes use silver shampoo [the nasty bright blue stuff, yum, lol] to keep it bright and vivid looking, definitely use that if you're gonna bleach your hair 'cause it's very likely gonna turn yellowish and the blue shampoo cancels out the yellowness.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ambi* 

 
_I have naturally platinum blonde hair but I sometimes use silver shampoo [the nasty bright blue stuff, yum, lol] to keep it bright and vivid looking, definitely use that if you're gonna bleach your hair 'cause it's very likely gonna turn yellowish and the blue shampoo cancels out the yellowness._

 
 that sounds soo good! where can i buy some?


----------



## Ambi (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_that sounds soo good! where can i buy some?_

 
I think most hairdressers/salons carry it [I'm in Europe so I don't know what's available where in the States]. My favourite silver shampoo is Schwarzkopf's Touch of Silver


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ambi* 

 
_I think most hairdressers/salons carry it [I'm in Europe so I don't know what's available where in the States]. My favourite silver shampoo is Schwarzkopf's Touch of Silver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ohh haha im in europe too! in the UK so ill go find some


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 13, 2007)

It probably would look great since you are already a blonde.  I would definitely get it professionally done though & just make sure to get regular trims to keep it healthy.


----------



## dollbabybex (Aug 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ambi* 

 
_I think most hairdressers/salons carry it [I'm in Europe so I don't know what's available where in the States]. My favourite silver shampoo is Schwarzkopf's Touch of Silver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thats exactly what i use and my hair goes really white!love it!

my hair is naturally almost black and i bleach it ash blonde...

its in good condition... if you just have the regrowth done eachtime..your hair will be fine

i think its when people pull it thru and have the ends bleached 7/8 times that its splits... also just makesure you keep it in good condition with masks and stuff


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 14, 2007)

I would try on a wig and see how it looks.  It will give you a good idea of how you will look with a certain color.  Plus, there are many shades of blonde to chose from even in the palest of colors.  

A friend of mine got damage because, she was going from dirty blonde to  jet black to platinum to red to strawberry blonde.  She had her hair cut almost to her head.  She liked to go with the current trend.


----------



## Weasel (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm 14 and i'm platinum blonde!
i'm going to be totally honest, cause i dont want you to make a decision you might regret
if your hair is long you will need a couple of tries to get it white... im naturally blonde (lighter than your hair colour from looking at your FOTDs) and it took one, but it's not WHITE
my hair is long too
it gets very dry and you need your roots doing every 4 weeks, cause they look black, even on me
and you MUST use really good shampoo, i cant use normal shampoo anymore, it has to be redken! 
also, you shouldnt be too tanned... white hair and orange skin is really tacky ... and dont use any heat tools for 2 weeks/4 weeks
holly's a little paler, so it suits her... notice how tan kendra is? i dont like it on her...
i've had my hair platinum for 3 months now, and already i'm sick of it
and also, when you first get it done, and you walk into school, people are going to make fun of you ALOT and you'll get plenty of weird looks
thats the worst part
if you are going to really dedicate yourself to caring for your hair, which will be dry, brittle and break alot for a while
be sure its what you really want, as they might have to cut most of it off... i was VERY lucky that my hair was strong enough and survived, and about 9 of the stylists had platinum hair, and all of them had to cut it all off, they said they were really jealous that my hair held hehe

SORRY FOR THE ESSAY


good luck babe xx


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Weasel* 

 
_I'm 14 and i'm platinum blonde!
i'm going to be totally honest, cause i dont want you to make a decision you might regret
if your hair is long you will need a couple of tries to get it white... im naturally blonde (lighter than your hair colour from looking at your FOTDs) and it took one, but it's not WHITE
my hair is long too
it gets very dry and you need your roots doing every 4 weeks, cause they look black, even on me
and you MUST use really good shampoo, i cant use normal shampoo anymore, it has to be redken! 
also, you shouldnt be too tanned... white hair and orange skin is really tacky ... and dont use any heat tools for 2 weeks/4 weeks
holly's a little paler, so it suits her... notice how tan kendra is? i dont like it on her...
i've had my hair platinum for 3 months now, and already i'm sick of it
and also, when you first get it done, and you walk into school, people are going to make fun of you ALOT and you'll get plenty of weird looks
thats the worst part
if you are going to really dedicate yourself to caring for your hair, which will be dry, brittle and break alot for a while
be sure its what you really want, as they might have to cut most of it off... i was VERY lucky that my hair was strong enough and survived, and about 9 of the stylists had platinum hair, and all of them had to cut it all off, they said they were really jealous that my hair held hehe

SORRY FOR THE ESSAY


good luck babe xx_

 

aww thnx hun! so glad u told me.. i decided now i dont wanna be platinum i just wanna stay my natural blonde colour but keep getting highlights often but probably dye my hair in a few years when im older and can afford all the special treatments for it


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 19, 2007)

Okay, no one ever thinks of this, so I'm going to throw this out there.

When I was 17 I began bleaching my hair, using professional products (Matrix) and going to a salon. My hair was shoulder-length, and I didn't do it ALL platinum, I had blonde with platinum streaks. Now, I'm Russian so I've genetically inherited very tough hair...it's extremely thick and fairly coarse. My hair never showed any signs of damage AT ALL...until I went away to University. So I was 20 at this point, having had my hair bleached for the past three years. Plus, I use a flat iron every single day, so you'd think that if my hair was naturally prone to damage it would have shown by now, correct? Well after about one month of living in residence, my hair broke off until it was approximately one inch long, even shorter in some areas. Not all over, but mainly in the front, where it had been platinum, and wherever I had platinum streaks. I almost died. They broke off a little more day by day until I had pretty much no hair left where they had been dyed platinum. They didn't look like bald patches, they just stuck out directly from my head in little tufts unless I hardcore gel-ed them down. That was over a year ago, and I have since dyed my hair back to natural colour and then gave up on dying completely. For a few reasons: one, to keep from damaging it further, and also because once the hair is stripped, it cannot hold any pigment. So about three days after getting my hair dyed back to normal, the dye completely washed out of the damaged tufts of hair, so I just had these blonde tuft thingies all over the place. My hair is still not back to normal, though I may be able to get the last of the damage out with my next haircut.

Now, please don't think I'm telling you this just to freak you out and talk you out of getting blonde hair. I LOVED being blonde. BUT my point here, is that no matter how tough you may think your hair is (I mean...I'm pretty much genetically predispositioned to have tough hair meant to keep my head warm), it can come down to some other factor you may not have thought of. And I have to admit I had never thought that after three years of being blonde, water quality would be what ruined my hair for a very long time. When we tested the water, we found that it was very high in iron, and it was also very hard. It never dawned on me to check it before washing my hair with it, I had assumed it would be fine.

So basically the moral of this novel I just wrote you is the following: if you are serious about becoming blonde, please be very careful in taking all factors into account, including water quality, how much time you spend in the sun, the food you eat, etc. Maintaining healthy blonde hair takes a lot more than simply using good shampoo and having naturally tough hair (though that definitely helps). 

Good luck with the hair, and PLEASE test your water!! I felt so ugly for a very long time, and I really, REALLY don't want this to happen to someone else if it doesn't have to.


----------

